# havent had one for a while...how many doggies you all got



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll start I have

Ty- 11yr old black lab
woodie- 6yr old black lab bitch
Sophy- 1yr old black lab bitch
maggie- 3yr old black lab bitch
remie- 5yr old black lab bitch
Nucks ?yr old choc lab dog
Senna - 18month Northern Inuit


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

ive only got 1

harley-5 month dogue de bordeaux


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

none 
but i want a samoyed, kelpie, great dane, husskey, innuit (sp), mal, and lots of mish mashes !!
i also want to steal my friends dog!


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

2

1 x 2 yo golden retriever ( Robbie )

1 x 5 yo british bulldog ( Rosie )

:flrt:

x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My Pack of house dogs inc--
Karla 1 GSD -F 
Kye 1 Rottie- M
Polly & Ellie 2 Lurchers- F & F
Claude & Murphy 2 Cavaliers-M & M
Josh 1 Yorkie x - M
Bambi 1 Poodle-F
Sadie 1 Staffie x-F
Lucy 1 Springer x Collie-F
Mindy 1 Patterdale X-F


----------



## smasher (Jan 12, 2009)

We got two.
1 german shephard
And 1 jack russell
they were both baught at the same time and are both around 5..


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

3, but they all live with my Mum.

Millie - 8 year old Shih-tzu
Maisie - 7 year old Shih-tzu 
Meggy - 7 year old Shih-tzu


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

1 English Setter called Jasper he'll be 10y.o on the 4th of july this year:flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Just 4
Rafiki 8 year old BC
Carrick 3year old BC
Evie 6 year old Lancs Heeler cross (very cross most of the time - the stroppy mare)
Misty 12 year old GSD(ish)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

GeckoLass said:


> 1 English Setter called Jasper he'll be 10y.o on the 4th of july this year:flrt:


English Setters are gorgeous used to be two that came into the crèche at college


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Two at the moment, Jack 9/10 yr old patterdale and bailey 3 1/2 yr old staffie X collie, but he's ill and vet reckons he has a nuerological condition or an auto immune disease called canine degenerative myelopathy so not sure how much longer he's gonna be with me unfortunatly


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

jonny n i have 3 

1 akita
1 chi
1 jake russel x dashound

but iv got loads at my mums but she wouldnt let me take them with me when i moved in with jonny :whip: i still show them tho


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> English Setters are gorgeous used to be two that came into the crèche at college


Yea he's a fantastic dog so laid back ( a bit dim at times) but such an affectionate babe, and still acts like hes 4 months old! He's orange and white. Wish we had the room for another dog he loves other dogs ,and other animals hes had kittens, rabbits, guinea pigs and gerbils running all over him and never batted an eye.(not at the same time obviously. lol)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

10

But I have a Big House and 150ft garden and Top of the range kennel block.


Logan 8 yr old Northern Inuit Stud dog
Che Guevara 20 month old Northern Inuit Stud dog (5:4 hip score)
Keano 5 year old Neuter NI home bred
Dweezil 5yr old Neuter NI home bred
Jazz 5 yr old Neuter Staff x Collie Rescue dog 

Kira 9 yr old retired Northern Inuit
Ista 9 yr old Retired Northern Inuit
Wayakin 6 year old Northern Inuit
Karma 3 Year old Northern Inuit
Ruby 2 Year old Working Springer Spaniel


----------



## suzanne (Dec 14, 2008)

I have 4 dogs
1 westie cassie aged 10

1 cavalier tri-colour bailey aged 7

1 cavalier blenhiem lady aged 9

1 cavalier ruby called crystal aged 6 weeks



Can't leave spyro out now can we


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> 10


 
AM IN AWE!!!! lol

i only have 2, i would love more but i cant as i just don't have the room for more :-(
1 american bulldog bitch
1 whippet bitch

although my OH has:
2 dogue de bordeaux (mother and son)
1 working sheepdog (13yrs old)


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

just 3 here:
afrika- 11years- gsd
gen- 11years- cyprus poodle
molly- 8months- gsd
would love to have 7 gsd's 

pimp do you have a pic of all yours together? i remember seeing one a few years ago and it looked fantastic :2thumb: looked like a pack of wolves


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

I have two, both choc labs
Snickers who is almost 3
Bently who has just turned one:flrt:

x


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Two 

Poppy- 14 years old, diabetic, giddy, black mix(cocka spaniel and springer)

Shadow- Poppy's son she got mated accidently by a rogue male on street when walking her off her lead on her first heat too. He is 13 like a funny mix rottie markings.. with poppy's fur. 

Love them to bits there our family dogs, love walks, children, our other pets are a little frightened of anything under the size of a rabbit!
Also nice and cuddy in the winter there on my bed. :whistling2:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

2 over here....

A 13 month old male Presa Canario, called Logan.

And a nearly 9wk old Cane Corso.

Thread need pics so............


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

None. But my mum has a 2 year old bassett hound she keeps trying to palm off onto me. She can knackers. He smells. And pees when he's excited.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Just two Honey and her son Teddy 










The ginger one is Teds dad now in glorious exile in Cruden bay on the east coast of Scotland


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

darwengray said:


> Just two Honey and her son Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous :flrt: u can bring them all with u if u pop to urs again:flrt:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

I have 2, Angel and Trinity 
Angel is a mastiff and Trin is a doberman who lives at my sisters


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

We have 2, however would love a large pack like some of you have :flrtne day one day lol

Ours Are Faith 2yr old staffy x and Lexi a 7 month old Rotweiller


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i have 3 

jazz 9 yr old golden retriever
sasha 7 yr old collie/spanial
meg 4 yr old lurcher


----------



## izzyki (Jan 18, 2009)

FoxyMumma said:


> We have 2, however would love a large pack like some of you have :flrtne day one day lol
> 
> Ours Are Faith 2yr old staffy x and Lexi a 7 month old Rotweiller


your dogs are gorgous but i still can't get used to rotties with tails with seeing them without tails for so long :devil: lol


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

izzyki said:


> your dogs are gorgous but i still can't get used to rotties with tails with seeing them without tails for so long :devil: lol


:lol2:Thank you! I think I see why people used to dock them, she dont narf hurt when she whips you with it :devil: Y'ouch!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

animal/lover said:


> AM IN AWE!!!! lol
> 
> pimp do you have a pic of all yours together? i remember seeing one a few years ago and it looked fantastic :2thumb: looked like a pack of wolves


 
Not recently. 
It's not easy, It's hard work. Any one with this many dogs and says it's easy.
A. dosn't train them.
B. Never spends quality time with each dog.
C. Is a liar.

Sometimes stud dogs just don't get on lol and got 2 dogs who hate each other (father and son) and 1 bitch who has issues with all other bitches now she is older. Suddenly at 6 she decided she hated all bitches and would attack. We put it down to us 'demoting her' in the pack by not letting her have a litter after she turned 5. And her thinking she was top bitch (you see, thats me, I'm top bitch)

Just spent the last hour down the kennels cleaning and giving them a hot tea.
Keano is such a awkward sod! Sack of dog food in the hall, He has the top rolled down so permant access to it, He barely touches it and yet I got a sack of carrots on Friday and it's half gone! (well I got 2 but one whole sack went to the rabbits).


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Not recently.
> C. Is a liar.


 
Lol true. It would be hard we find it fine with our two now but when they were young noway. Puppies are hard work! and expensive that having that many dogs. : victory:


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 2.

Benny the 8 yeard old Lab X: 





























And Oz the 1 year old Patterdale terrier:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

we have 10 

Ty`Ang - 3 year old Tibetan Mastiff Bitch (bred by me)
Tae-Mo-Knu - 3 Year old Tibetan Mastiff Male (chinese import)
Shaiming - 2 year old Tibetan Mastiff Bitch (imported from nepal)

Azuka - 9 month old Boerboel Bitch (recently imported)
Banji - 4 year old Boerboel Male
Kitoka - 2 year old Boerboel Bitch
Deka - 8 year old Boerboel Bitch (mum to Banji and Kitoka)
Kenya AKA Miley - 4 year old Boerboel Bitch (mum to Hasini)
Saber - 5 year old Boerboel Male (dad to Hasini
Hasani - 10 week old Boerboel Male (kept from latest litter)


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> gorgeous :flrt: u can bring them all with u if u pop to urs again:flrt:


Yes i will well Teddy anyway Honey is a bad traveller a very highly strung dog bless her best tenner i ever spent buying her i love her to bits.


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

We have 4

Dylan - Bull Terrier will be 9 in April
Callie - CollieX age around 6 we think as she was a stray found and homed by me
Poppy - Bull Terrier 4 years old
Harvey - Bull Terrier 7 months old

Here they all are on tuesday in the snow


























:flrt::flrt:
Lorraine


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

eightsnake said:


> We have 4
> 
> Dylan - Bull Terrier will be 9 in April
> Callie - CollieX age around 6 we think as she was a stray found and homed by me
> ...


They are fine looking dogs and fabulous pictures : victory:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Black Lab; Daisy Doo (girly)
Chocolate lab; CHocolate Chip (boy)
Husky; Suka (girl)








This was taken a while ago and Suka is ow bigger than Daisy!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

just the one mutley for me - she wont tolerate other dogs  - boxer X:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

darwengray said:


> They are fine looking dogs and fabulous pictures : victory:


 
Why thank you very much darwengray, we do try our best:2thumb:
I love my dogs very much, they are my life and sanity as I am sure they are for many people....

I also show 2 of them, Poppy has been to Crufts for the last 2 years running, she will be there again in March. Harvey my pup (red and white) just qualified for Crufts 2010 last month so am very pleased with him.


Lorraine


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

animal addict said:


> just the one mutley for me - she wont tolerate other dogs  - boxer X:


shes absolutly gorgoeous!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt: I wants one!!!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> shes absolutly gorgoeous!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt: I wants one!!!


oh thanks so much - I keep getting comments from my friends and work colleagues that shes shes a strange looking dog  I think shes lovely so dont know what they mean  I thought I was just odd liking her :lol2:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

animal addict said:


> oh thanks so much - I keep getting comments from my friends and work colleagues that shes shes a strange looking dog  I think shes lovely so dont know what they mean  I thought I was just odd liking her :lol2:


She is super cute, you can really see the boxer in her but without the slobbering???:lol2:

Lorraine


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

I have....
3 x German Shepherds. Max, Tia and Shane
1 x lakeland cross patterdale. Sandy
1 x lakeland x jack russel. Dollar
5 x german Spitz clines. Poppy, Cassie, Tilly, Milo and Alfie 

I want 2 huskies called Wolf and Kiara though!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

animal addict said:


> oh thanks so much - I keep getting comments from my friends and work colleagues that shes shes a strange looking dog  I think shes lovely so dont know what they mean  I thought I was just odd liking her :lol2:


shes a fluffy boxer, whats not to like :flrt: Tell them that you have good taste, shes special, and they dont know what theyre talking about :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

thank you :flrt: no definately no slobbering - she still has a bit of a soft mouth when chweing food but she doesnt slobber or drool otherwise - I have a bit of an aversion to drool and saliva (in humans) it makes me feel sick as when I was on a chest ward as a student nurse I saw a patient drink a cup of his own infected chest secretions so now I cant look at anything similar and changed to work in psychiatry :lol2:


----------



## eightsnake (Jul 20, 2007)

animal addict said:


> thank you :flrt: no definately no slobbering - she still has a bit of a soft mouth when chweing food but she doesnt slobber or drool otherwise - I have a bit of an aversion to drool and saliva (in humans) it makes me feel sick as when I was on a chest ward as a student nurse I saw a patient drink a cup of his own infected chest secretions so now I cant look at anything similar and changed to work in psychiatry :lol2:


 
Eeewwwwww!
Def no slobbery dogs for you then!

Lorraine


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

eightsnake said:


> Eeewwwwww!
> Def no slobbery dogs for you then!
> 
> Lorraine


:lol2: no as much as I love all dogs I cant do drool :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

just had 4 of the labs and senna the NI out in the garden for a evening bounce so took some quick snaps

Maggie

























Nucks trying to catch snowflakes









back to front, Sophy, Nucks, remmie and sennas bum










Senna looking the spitting image of her mum!









sophy at back, nucks and mags at front and senna


----------



## meanvixen (Apr 8, 2008)

amber - 7 months - papillon
poppet - 4 year old - papillon
tilly - 4 year old - papillon
holly - 5 year old - papillon
tinsel - 11 year old - papillon
reilly - 5 months - bullmastiff


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

boss - love that one of nucks


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

animal addict said:


> boss - love that one of nucks


 bless him he loves catching them snowflakes :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i just have the one, emily the bulldog, she`ll be 8 in april,
i cant have any more, she was hand reared and wont let me have another, i`m her mom and she gets jealous!

emily at 9 weeks old
emily having a well eared sleep with the ragdoll kittens who are chewing her feet off while she snores


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Penny - 6ish rescued Heinz 57 (collie/whippet kinda thing)








Frodo - 11wk Patterdale terrier


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Golgarth said:


> Penny - 6ish rescued Heinz 57 (collie/whippet kinda thing)
> Frodo - 11wk Patterdale terrier



defo need pics :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

animal addict said:


> defo need pics :no1:


:lol2: Pics above your post and very nice may I add


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: Pics above your post and very nice may I add


ooops sorry - pc must have been a bit slow to load them - how inpatient of me :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LOL no worries hun done it myself before now:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2:

penny = I want :flrt: what a lovely houndie


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have 1 Jack Russell Terrier, aged about 14 years old called Joe & a 14 week old smooth coat Chihuahua called Lolly.


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

this is my dog paddy;


----------



## sarah24601 (Nov 20, 2008)

and this is my nan's dog- which i want but he's in ireland....


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Kia - longcoated white Alsation bitch
Lexi - black and white Dalmatian bitch

Both about 1 year old


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

i have sasha shizu 2 years tilly jack russell 5 years coco shiz/jack 6 months and want the snow to stop picking a 9 week chi up tomorrow but cant if it snows anymore not happy lisaxx


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

I have:

9yr old Japanese Akita Inu
6yr old Boxer
9mth old Dogue De Bordeaux
8mth old St Bernard

This is Storm 









This is Daisy, Holly, George & Ruby old pic taken in August 










This pic taken on bonfire night


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

i have 1 staff bull terrier whos 10mnth named ollie


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Just the one now, Blu the dane - Sky passed away in September.




























This was Sky...




































She was my soul mate dog, still heartbroken over losing her, daft old bat. We recently fostered another lurcher with a view to adopting her, but sadly Blu's got too used to being on his own now and wouldn't accept her. Ho hum.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> I have 2.
> 
> 
> And Oz the 1 year old Patterdale terrier:


im in love with oz, how many bald rats n mice to swap for him :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

temerist said:


> we have 10
> 
> Ty`Ang - 3 year old Tibetan Mastiff Bitch (bred by me)
> Tae-Mo-Knu - 3 Year old Tibetan Mastiff Male (chinese import)
> ...


oh my word ur crazier than my mum she has 20odd but arnt even half the size of urs so really u have alot more dog in total than she does. thats some work bet they are all very well cared for.

do u show the boerboels? i know nothin about them what so ever n only just heard of them recently are the a rear breed?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> oh my word ur crazier than my mum she has 20odd but arnt even half the size of urs so really u have alot more dog in total than she does. thats some work bet they are all very well cared for.
> 
> do u show the boerboels? i know nothin about them what so ever n only just heard of them recently are the a rear breed?


I actually know nothing about them either but there is one for sale on Preloved. Seems a very strange place to advertise such a rare breed


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

loving this thread :flrt:

i only have the one, Rasper my 11 year old staffy, he gets very jealous if i show attention to another dog, 

also answers to

stupid
spud
son
party sausage dog
move
ugly
snuggles
piglet


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

RasperAndy said:


> loving this thread :flrt:
> 
> i only have the one, Rasper my 11 year old staffy, he gets very jealous if i show attention to another dog,
> 
> ...


mine tend to answer to OI!, Stop that, ohh you :censor: dogs :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Helloooooo Andy! hehe


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

thought I would put pics up from the Lake as they are like my second lot of dogs :lol2:
Toby









Oliver









Jill (they is Jack her father but he was MIA when I was taking the pics)









Duchy the rottie









and these two special old girls daly had to be PTS before xmas but couldnt leave them out

Jemma 

























star- mix


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

here's 2 of mine:


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Kazza17 said:


> I have:
> 
> 9yr old Japanese Akita Inu
> 6yr old Boxer
> ...


Oh my god what beautiful dogs you have you have some of my fave dog breeds ! You are incredibly lucky , Look at their faces awww im in love!:flrt:


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i love the pic of the 4


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Temerist I dont suppose there any chance we could see pics of your gang?

Eightsnake I'm loving your gang! :flrt:

I currently have six
12 yo Lab, Irish rescue
10 yo Collie Cross Lab (son of lab) Irish rescue
13 yo Parsons x Staffie
4 yo Staffie x Irish rescue
3 yo Staffie x from Wales, I hand reared him from three days old.
2 yo Pom, Puppy Farm dog from Wales (On Foster)

I have had 15 dogs here before (five of which were pups) on foster, and I would never have that many here again. I'm happy with my five plus one or two foster dogs.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Helloooooo Andy! hehe


erm thanks................i think :blush:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Temerist I dont suppose there any chance we could see pics of your gang?


I too would love some pics!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

We have 6... 4 springer spaniels , Buster , Sweep , Lottie and Tai 
1 Border Collie Fly anf a Jack Russell cross Roly
Here they are enjoying the snow!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

rachy said:


> We have 6... 4 springer spaniels , Buster , Sweep , Lottie and Tai
> 1 Border Collie Fly anf a Jack Russell cross Roly
> Here they are enjoying the snow!


Awwwww Ive never seen your dogs hun! They're gorgeous!! :flrt:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> Awwwww Ive never seen your dogs hun! They're gorgeous!! :flrt:


Thanks 
In the pic where you can see all 6 dog the springers are Back left is Sweep in the middle the 1 behind is Tai , 1 in front is lottie and far right is my boy buster 

And this is Ellie who sadly passed away just before christmas


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

rachy said:


> Thanks
> In the pic where you can see all 6 dog the springers are Back left is Sweep in the middle the 1 behind is Tai , 1 in front is lottie and far right is my boy buster
> 
> And this is Ellie who sadly passed away just before christmas


Theyre just gorgeous :flrt: I love spaniels, Oh Ellie is stunning poor little lass x


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's my 6:

Chester









Terry









Bob (with Kaos (RIP) and Chester)









Midge 









Mungo (Midge's brother)









Peanut (Tibetan Terrier)









and not forgetting little ol' Sadie (RIP)


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> im in love with oz, how many bald rats n mice to swap for him :flrt:


 You can take him, no offence to the poor boy, but your rats have more intelligence than him! He's so dumb!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oohhh Midge is gorgeous :flrt::flrt: I just Black Lab Bitches I can not resit any lab but I'm worse when It comes Black ones :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

_Lisa walks off the thread backwards with Terry under her jumper..._

Oooh I do love my pointy dogs...


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> You can take him, no offence to the poor boy, but your rats have more intelligence than him! He's so dumb!


oh he is beautiful, when i was a kid I had a poodle cross that looked alot like him, n when i saw him it reminded me of her she was called jimmy darling. if i find him tied up outside the house with a big pink bow u know he will be stayin


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is Frodo and Penny having some fun, these play fights go on for ages, then they both curl up in the same bed and sleep for two hours, hard life:


----------

